# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پردیس امیرکبیر

## Alirezaisc

سلام دوستان
چند تا سوال راجع به پردیس امیرکبیر داشتم اگر جواب بدید بسیار ممنون میشم 
اولین سوال راجع به دانشکده هست سوالم اینه که دانشکده پردیس جدا از بقیه دانشکده ها هست؟ اگر هست توی محیط خود دانشگاه هست یا جدا از اونه...
دومین سوال راجع به تبدیل مدرکش از پردیس به بین الملل هست. توی سایت خونده بودم اگر در طول تحصیل مدرک آیلتس بگیریم به جای پردیس بین الملل ذکر میشه در مدرک چه قدر صحت داره این موضوع؟
سومین و اخرین سوال هم این هست که اگر رتبه ای بیارم که با اون بتونم سراسری تهران مهندسی بیارم به عنوان مثال متالوژی خواجه نصیر;چون من علاقه ی خاصی به اون رشته ندارم میارزه به عنوان انتخاب اول رشته ی مورد علاقه ی خودمو توی پردیس امیرکبیر بزنم یا خیر (به غیر از بحث مالی ش)
پیشاپیش سپاس :Yahoo (45): 
پ.ن: مثالم بنا بر حدسی که از رتبه ی خودم میزنم (بین 2000 تا 3000 منطقه 1) هست

----------


## Azadi

توی امیرکبیر پردیسش جدا نیست و حتی بچه‌هاشون سر کلاس با بچه‌های روزانه می‌شینن. حتی کارتشونم مثل شریف فرق نداره. در مورد بقیه سوالاتت اطلاعی ندارم ولی به‌نظرم حتما و قطعا میارزه که بری پردیس تا رشته‌هایی که زیاد جالب نیستن و یا دوسِشون نداری.

----------


## safari123

تازه شهریشم نصف شریفه ... شریف ترمی 8 تومن اما امیرکبیر ترمی 4 تومن خب خیلی خوبه که  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## safari123

این سوال که ... آیا پردیس امیرکبیر مثل شریف خوابگاه به دانشجوهاش نمی ده؟  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## safari123

اگه فقط این خوابگاه موضوعش حل بشه من خودم می رم  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

آپ

----------

